# Making the jump



## mford019 (Sep 16, 2017)

Moving over to Phils very soon and have a few questions:

1. Is 1700USD monthly enough to get me, wife, 7 year old daughter by?

2. Anyone have any experience in the northernmost part of the Philippines?

3. My wife is from Magallanes, which is in Mindanao, a little north of Butuan city, but I would like to be as far as possible from her family, is Surigao feasible on my income?

4. Would it be a bad idea for me, a foreigner to get into the pump boat business?


Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## mford019 (Sep 16, 2017)

Forgot one, Is there a VA anywhere in Mindanao, if I do end up there?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mford019 said:


> Forgot one, Is there a VA anywhere in Mindanao, if I do end up there?





mford019 said:


> Moving over to Phils very soon and have a few questions:
> 
> 1. Is 1700USD monthly enough to get me, wife, 7 year old daughter by?
> 
> ...


Howdy and welcome. Mindanao is a good place not be or live per US Travel Advisories. Central Luzon has a lot of nice areas and is affordable at your income level. Beach areas such as Subic Bay and the like naturally cost more. But inland areas are affordable and good areas to call home. The very Northern parts of Luzon are nice but too isolated and prone to severe weather strikes from typhoons.
The only VA of any kind is a clinic in Manila. The closest VA hospital is in Guam.


Regards


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mford019 said:


> Moving over to Phils very soon and have a few questions:
> 
> 1. Is 1700USD monthly enough to get me, wife, 7 year old daughter by?
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum mford, I am sure you will get lots of info here. Your budget is fine from most perspectives, depends on the lifestyle you expect and where you choose to live, Manila, tight. Naga easy.
The northern most parts of PH would be Pagudpud, remote but beautiful or the likes and you won't get any further away from Mindanao unless you leave the country, Surigao looks affordable, others I am sure will advise though I have never been to Mindanao but if you want to escape family ties consider Visayas or Luzon as the buses don't do that run.

As Jet stated there are government travel warnings for Mindanao and should be heeded especially south west and the Sulu archipelago. There are plenty of fellow members throughout Mindanao that could/will chime in here giving an on the ground advisory with up to date info and will be advantageous for all. Good luck with your research and choices for an interesting life.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Check this out https://nomadlist.com/philippines


----------

